# Problem with Video Signal Not Filling Screen



## Dallas Dishman (Sep 5, 2006)

I've read through the posts here and haven't really found much help on this so far.

Just got installed this morning, and have noticed there is a problem with the signal filling the screen. It's a little hard to describe, but the right side of the screen and top has a little bit of black on the HD channels instead of an image.

It appears the picture is offset to the left substantially. For example, ESPNNews, in gray bar, is skewed left of center on the screen. Same for other channels.

I tried doing the power cycle trick, and this also appears to be happening whether I'm plugged in HDMI or Component.

I've got the signal set to 16x9, at 1080i. Also tried toggling it to 720p, that didn't change anything either.

Anyone have any other ideas? It just looks like the output video signal from the VIP211 box is messed up. I hunted around the menus and don't see anywhere to correct for this.

Thanks in advance for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## sycho316 (Aug 4, 2006)

Dallas Dishman said:


> I've read through the posts here and haven't really found much help on this so far.
> 
> Just got installed this morning, and have noticed there is a problem with the signal filling the screen. It's a little hard to describe, but the right side of the screen and top has a little bit of black on the HD channels instead of an image.
> 
> ...


Have you tried adjusting your TV's settings?


----------



## Dallas Dishman (Sep 5, 2006)

There's not really any settings to adjust. It appears to be a problem with the VIP211 receiver.

Of note, I have a plasma and one of my co-workers just had Dish installed at his place (with a projector setup) and he's got the same thing going on. I'll try and get the digital camera and snap a couple of pics of what's going on.


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

Dallas Dishman said:


> There's not really any settings to adjust. It appears to be a problem with the VIP211 receiver.
> 
> Of note, I have a* plasma *and one of my co-workers just had Dish installed at his place (with a projector setup) and he's got the same thing going on. I'll try and get the digital camera and snap a couple of pics of what's going on.


* Format Button!


----------



## larsdennert (Oct 29, 2006)

Do you have a 4:3 aspect HDTV? If so view a wide screen program and see that it's taking up full width. You'll probably always have bars on the top and bottom in such case and additional vert bars on 4:3 programs.


----------



## dartonviper (Mar 10, 2004)

If you have a hdtv there will be adjustments on it. I have put in about 60 of these receivers and have never seen it happen yet. But if I was a betting man I would say it's your tv.


----------

